
Never Use Tor with a VPN - worldofmatthew
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c5q3AU0-z0
======
rshnotsecure
I would be cautious of using Tor in general. I hate saying this considering I
don't have anything else to offer in its place, but looking into the history
of Tor...is interesting.

The part the US Navy plays in developing it is only a small slice of it all at
the beginning.

Later on Tor becomes sort of hijacked by a brilliant but troubled Steve Jobs
like figure (or something like that).

Its steward for several years becomes the organization that produces Radio
Free Asia.

And so on.

~~~
NarhwhalINTP
The funny thing about US Naval Intelligence is that it kind of trumps FBI et
al in certain ways. FBI had the prohibition to rump around around, while US
Naval Intelligence seems to be the forecursor to CIA even moreso than OSINT or
whatever CIA merged from under Donovan et al and etc. Naval Intelligence is
featured virtually everywhere; at least at that special point in time where
they had their tentacles into everything at one point. Naval int is more
interesting than CIA in many ways; but that is jist my subjective opinion.
Well worth looking into the whole span of their history.

~~~
NarhwhalINTP
Sharon Tate's dad was naval intelligence, Jim Morrison from The Doors' dad as
well, plus a ton of other people. Tons of overlaps and interesting things
throughout the naval intelligence thing/world. Jim Morrison's dad was involved
in the staged Tonkin incident, which led to foots into doors in Vietnam. And
there's probably tons more.

